# peça de roupa para o frio



## jos.dan

Olá a todos!

Quais são as palavras mais comuns em português para a peça de roupa que a gente utiliza para se proteger do frio? Gostaria de saber palavras do Brasil e de Portugal...

Eu sei que em Portugal a gente diz "camisola". Isto e sinônimo de "moletom", não é? Há outros sinônimos?

Também sei que no Brasil "camisola" só se utiliza para uma prenda interior feminina. Portanto, vocês só utilizam "moletom"?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## patriota

_Moletom _é um tecido e pode descrever roupas feitas com ele, mas a palavra genérica em São Paulo é _blusa (de frio)_.


----------



## percivalpc

No Brasil, além de _blusa _diz-se _suéter_.

A palavra _blusa_ também se usa para designar "peça de roupa feminina que cobre o tronco, ger. de tecido fino [...], com ou sem mangas, gola e botões" (_Aulete_). A grande maioria dos resultados brasileiros da busca por "blusa" no Google Images é de peças deste tipo. Mas raramente a ambiguidade aflora: o contexto a elimina.

_Agasalho _é a denominação genérica para roupas de agasalhar, englobando blusa ou suéter, blusão, casaco, casacão, sobretudo, moletom, etc.


----------



## olivinha

jos.dan said:


> Também sei que no Brasil "camisola" só se utiliza para uma prenda interior feminina?



Não sei o que quer dizer com roupa interior feminina, eu diria roupa de dormir, como un camisón em espanhol. Camisola em Pt Br.


----------



## Dymn

_Camisola _não é um T-shirt em Portugal? Pelos menos as camisolas de equipas desportivas.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, camisola em Portugal é camisa de time, de jogador, camiseta no Brasil. 
E camisola no Brasil é roupa de dormir feminina .


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, o mais comum parece-me ser..

Camisola  ---------------T-shirt (camisola de manga curta)-        Camisa---------------      --Blusa                        -------------   Camisa de dormir













Camisola com capuz / Sweatshirt  com capuz-----Camisola de gola alta    ---------         Casaco/Blusão (de ganga)-------------Casaco


     --------------  



 ......



  Sobretudo (mais comprido)




Pelo conhecimento que tenho, as camisolas podem ser mais grossas ou mais finas, de manga comprida ou manga curta (apesar de hoje em dia se usar o termo T-shirt para as de manga curta).

Também há varios tipos de casacos, mais curtos e mais compridos. Há casacos de malha, de ganga, de fazenda... Há casos impermeáveis, acolchoados, de pele, de penas,... o chamado "kispo".  O sobretudo é mais comprido e usa-se "sobre tudo", sobre a roupa toda (pessoalmente, chamo casaco).


----------



## jos.dan

Muito obrigado por todas as repostas! Isto e muito útil


----------



## Alecm

Não se usa o termo jaqueta em Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

A palavra existe no dicionário, mas sinceramente nunca usei, não é comum. Lembro-me de o meu avô a dizer...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, então, camisola para vocês (POrtugal) tem que ter manga comprida. Bom saber!


----------



## Guigo

Outrora, aquela figura da "camisola com capuz", em #7, acima, era chamada de _japona_ (não sei se ainda usam este termo). Sem o capuz, chamávamos de _gandola_. 
No caso de roupas para o frio, temos ainda o _poncho_,


----------



## Alecm

Guigo said:


> Outrora, aquela figura da "camisola com capuz", em #7, acima, era chamada de _japona_ (não sei se ainda usam este termo). Sem o capuz, chamávamos de _gandola_.
> No caso de roupas para o frio, temos ainda o _poncho_,


Japona os meus avós falavam, meus pais já não falam, eu muito menos. Talvez no Rio Grande do Sul ainda se fale.


----------



## Carfer

Alecm said:


> Não se usa o termo jaqueta em Portugal?


Como a englishmania diz, a palavra existe, mas passou de moda. De certo modo, o objecto a que se refere, um casaco curto que, em regra, não ultrapassava a cintura, também, pelo menos como peça de vestuário masculino, e os que ainda se usam mudaram de nome. Hoje, o habitual é chamar-lhe '_blusão'_. No século XIX era bastante comum e, no XX, sobreviveu durante algumas décadas no vestuário rural mais tradicional. Lembro-me bem das '_jaquetas_' (também chamados '_jalecos' _ou_ 'jalecas_') de serrubeco castanho (um tecido um tanto grosseiro e, do que me recordo, áspero) que era habitual encontrar nas aldeias.  Não é o mesmo a que chamam '_jaqueta_' no Brasil.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Ah, então, camisola para vocês (POrtugal) tem que ter manga comprida. Bom saber!



Eu não diria que é _sempre_ de manga comprida.... É o mais comum, sim.

Lembro-me de ser pequena e dizer "camisola de manga curta", mas agora digo "T-shirt". Acho que hoje em dia é essa a designação mais usada.




Também há um tipo de camisola com um tecido mais grosso/quente que pode ser de manga curta. Não a chamaria de T-shirt (a T-shirt para mim tem um tecido mais fino, de algodão).


----------



## guihenning

Em Curitiba "japona" é a forma comum e dominante para jaqueta. Me surpreende que já se tenha usado no Rio, pois eu cria que, junto com penal (estojo), japona fosse curitibanismo.

P.S podemos, então, juntar "jaqueta" a "xícara" e "travesseiro" como palavras obsoletas ou quase em Portugal? Xícara já é velha conhecida, mas travesseiro só fui mesmo saber quando, dormindo na casa de amigos pela primeira vez em Guimarães, foi-me dito que me seria trazida uma almofada e para a minha surpresa o que se me trouxe foi mesmo um travesseiro. Quando perguntados, disseram que travesseiro era palavra já muito antiga e que só a gente mais velha usava… E agora jaqueta ao grupo de obsolescências. Interessante…


----------



## englishmania

Xícara e travesseiro são bem mais comuns do que jaqueta.

Travesseiro parece-me ser uma almofada comprida que hoje em dia pouco se usa. Talvez por isso também não seja frequente a palavra. O travesseiro “atravessava” a cama toda. As almofadas são por norma mais curtas.
Temos um bolo chamado travesseiro.

À xícara costuma chamar-se chávena mas não quer dizer que esteja obsoleta.



guihenning said:


> P.S podemos, então, juntar "jaqueta" a "xícara" e "travesseiro" como palavras obsoletas ou quase em Portugal?


----------



## Vanda

É, japona ficou na minha infância. Eu hoje digo parca, mas nem todos dizem isso.


----------



## englishmania

Aqui também se usa parca/parka.


----------



## olivinha

guihenning said:


> Em Curitiba "japona" é a forma comum e dominante para jaqueta. Me surpreende que já se tenha usado no Rio, pois eu cria que, junto com penal (estojo), japona fosse curitibanismo.


Como a Vanda, japona ficou na minha infância; sou da cidade do Rio. Então ainda se usa em Curitiba? Que interessante.


----------



## Guigo

Será que _japona _começou a ser usada pela turma do _leitê-quentê_? Eu juraria que teria começado em São Paulo, onde tem mais Sato do que Silva.


----------



## Nonstar

Camisola também é um marido submisso. 
Em se tratando de roupa de frio, tudo o que você vestir na parte de cima é blusa, basta esquentar. Jaqueta é blusa, moletom é blusa, casaco é blusa, camisa é blusa. Blusa é uma designação universal para peça que se usa no tronco. E não é tecido, é pano. 


Guigo said:


> Outrora, aquela figura da "camisola com capuz", em #7, acima, era chamada de _japona_ (não sei se ainda usam este termo). Sem o capuz, chamávamos de _gandola_.


De onde eu venho, gandola era uma jaqueta do exército, Guigo.


----------

